# Cash transfer to CC a/c with CC number only?



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

I need to transfer money to somebody's _CC _account but only have their _CC _number and not the actual _CC _account _IBAN _number. Is there any way to effect the transfer?


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

Oh - think I have it. It's an _MBNA _card and it looks like you use their main bank a/c details and put the card number in the payment reference field.


> *Question:*                  What is MBNA's IBAN, BIC and SWIFT number?
> 
> *Answer:*                  SWIFT/BIC Code – AIB KIE2d
> IBAN No.IE62AIBK
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

Actually now I wonder if that's just for overseas payments into the card account? Anybody here know if this also works (as quickly as possible!) for domestic transfers or if there is a better way? As you can guess it's an emergency...


----------



## PM1234 (29 Jul 2008)

Unsure if this info. will be any good to you. 

I transferred money recently from a BOI a/c to an Ulster Bank a/c. Completed with the IBAN/BIC etc. The form was for the EU but also used for domestic transfers.  It took about three/four working days.  They did advise though that if I went through UB that it wouldn't take as long. Presumably I'd have had to take a draft to UB.

Forgot to say that I think that I could also have completed it faster by using the 'express' option (for a fee).


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

Thanks. Another _FAQ _on the _MBNA _site confirmed that the bank details I mentioned above are good for normal domestic payments. But I also discovered that the cash advance fees and interest charges apply even if the account is in credit so the person in question is going to be hit by them anyway. Oh well.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jul 2008)

Hi ClubMan

Do you have a friend who has a Merchant Account? Could they issue a credit to your friend. So let's say you give them €1,000, they would credit this (less the 3% charge) to your friend's account. I think it would be instant.

Brendan


----------



## LDFerguson (30 Jul 2008)

If it's an emergency, could they ring MBNA and request a credit limit increase, which would take immediate effect?  They could then draw the cash against their new increased limit and you could sort out the re-imbursement at a more leisurely pace.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions.


Brendan said:


> Do you have a friend who has a Merchant Account? Could they issue a credit to your friend. So let's say you give them €1,000, they would credit this (less the 3% charge) to your friend's account. I think it would be instant.


Unfortunately I don't know anybody like that. In any case even if there is a credit balance they get hit with cash advance and/or interest fees on the _MBNA _card it seems so there's no great advantage in lodging the money as far as I can see. That's a real pain. I'm glad I have a _PTSB VISA_ which doesn't do this if the account is in credit and does not charge interest immediately (just the cash advance fee of 1.5%) on cash advances.


LDFerguson said:


> If it's an emergency, could they ring MBNA and request a credit limit increase, which would take immediate effect?  They could then draw the cash against their new increased limit and you could sort out the re-imbursement at a more leisurely pace.


They have plenty of credit limit but I thought that they could avoid cash advance/withdrawal charges if there was money in the account. Seemingly not with _MBNA. _I have effected the transfer using the _MBNA _bank details above anyway and will see if it works.

Moral of the story? Always use a packing list when going on holidays!


----------



## DublinTexas (30 Jul 2008)

I know it's too late but what you also could do is go to www.billpay.ie and add MBNA with your friends CC number there.

Payments are usualy there the next evening arround 1900 and billpay takes it either from your bank account or laser card.

I found billpay.ie faster than transfer directly to MBNA's bank account.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2008)

Thanks. After a nightmare with _Billpay _a few years back I gave up on it never to return.


----------



## huskerdu (1 Aug 2008)

I did this recently, and according to my bank, PermanentTSB, the CC number  was enough information for them to process the transfer. 

I had the account number, but was told I didn't need it. 



ClubMan said:


> I need to transfer money to somebody's _CC _account but only have their _CC _number and not the actual _CC _account _IBAN _number. Is there any way to effect the transfer?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Aug 2008)

But was it an _MBNA _or other non _PTSB _credit card?


----------



## huskerdu (1 Aug 2008)

It was a halifax credit card.


----------

